# 2013 1.4t slight jerk when accelerating after coasting



## iedgar10 (Sep 25, 2014)

Hello,

I have noticed that my cruze jerks when reaccelerating after I coast for a bit. To me, it feels like when I press the accelerator again the car shifts from neutral into what it thinks is the appropriate gear but it doesn't quite rev match thus it jerks. However I don't think the auto transmission shifts to neutral when coasting, or does it?
The car doesn't jerk when accelerating from a stop. any ideas? Or is this normal? It's a 2013 cruze lt with 49k and a 1.4t


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Only time have experienced what you describe is when you roll a stop sign at 5-10mph and don't ease back into the gas light enough. This will produce a light clunk feel, though probably not enough to be concerned about. 

I have a 2012 with 60K on it, mine has been like this since new. Think they all behave this way.


----------



## aestes89 (May 26, 2012)

This perfectly describes what my Cruze does as well. I have a 2011 1.4t LT. From coasting, it "kicks", unless i kind of "ease into" the gas pedal and give it a chance to sort itself out. It's especially annoying if I'm approaching a red light, and it changes to green prior to me needing to come to a stop, forcing me to accelerate instead. I think the transmissions on these cars may not be..the greatest. It's almost like it's trying to predict your next move, but instead it just takes a wild guess. Not unlike myself taking a college exam. In a way, it's a little endearing. It doesn't do it every time though. Just here and there.


----------



## iedgar10 (Sep 25, 2014)

Ahhhh that makes me happy to hear!!! I was worried my transmission was going bad! At first i didnt notice it as much. Ive had it since 44k. But,I have two theories- I switched from 93 octane to 87 and I also got new shoes. Hear me out- my new shoes are winter boots and they are a lot thicker and so my foot isn't as sensitive to the accelerator. Either I don't accelerate as smoothly because of the thickness of the sole of the shoes or the octane change made is more noticeable. Either way, it appears to be normal so I won't stress too much about it. Have you guys done a transmission fluid change? Dealer told me it's due at 50k.


----------



## aestes89 (May 26, 2012)

Haha well, you're not alone! I haven't done a flush yet, but I'm about 40k now so I probably will soon. I don't think it'll help our problem though. My car has always done it, even with much lower miles. As far as octane, I've noticed that it changes the way the engine runs significantly. The non-premium stuff makes it kind of chug along and idle rough. But in our case, I think it's strictly the way it's shifting and not so much the way it runs. I can definitely see where thick winter shoes would bring out the worst in the problem. I know I can "feel" my gas pedal and avoid this issue much better in the summer with a pair of thin 'flops. I had mine looked at by a Chevy dealer early this spring, and they didn't seem to think it was anything to worry about.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Depending on how you drive, the stock fluid is burned up if you have't had any axle recalls done this year. 87 in these cars is "good enough" to get you from a to b pretty much.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Owners manual severe service is 42K on the trans fluid, normal is 97K. I'm at 60K and plan to do mine sometime this spring.


----------



## Terra Nova (Oct 8, 2014)

My Cruze does the same thing. I took it back to the dealer when it first started but they test drove it with me in the car and then me driving and the tech said there is nothing wrong.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

It's possible the car is coming out of Deceleration Fuel Cut-Off (DFCO) and what you're feeling is the injectors being restarted with the transmission in the wrong gear. The Cruze shuts off the injectors while coasting in gear to save fuel.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

iedgar10 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have noticed that my cruze jerks when reaccelerating after I coast for a bit. To me, it feels like when I press the accelerator again the car shifts from neutral into what it thinks is the appropriate gear but it doesn't quite rev match thus it jerks. However I don't think the auto transmission shifts to neutral when coasting, or does it?
> The car doesn't jerk when accelerating from a stop. any ideas? Or is this normal? It's a 2013 cruze lt with 49k and a 1.4t


Hi iedgar10, 

Thanks for reaching out regarding your Cruze. I can understand why this would spark some concern. Is this something that happens every time you take it out? Feel free to PM us your info with some additional details if you'd like to discuss this further. 

Jonathan A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## 2014cruse+ls (Jun 26, 2014)

obermd said:


> It's possible the car is coming out of Deceleration Fuel Cut-Off (DFCO) and what you're feeling is the injectors being restarted with the transmission in the wrong gear. The Cruze shuts off the injectors while coasting in gear to save fuel.



thats what i am thinking, my 14 Ls does that as well she is at 11k right now bought new with 2600miles, in manual mode its noticeable in auto it hardly does it. 

also to those that notices it, does the tach drop a couple of rpm then back up when you let off the accl?


----------



## au201 (May 18, 2013)

2014cruse+ls said:


> thats what i am thinking, my 14 Ls does that as well she is at 11k right now bought new with 2600miles, in manual mode its noticeable in auto it hardly does it.
> 
> also to those that notices it, does the tach drop a couple of rpm then back up when you let off the accl?


Yeah I notice this little rpm dip sometimes on my 1.4T. It's normal. Has to do with DCFO and the torque converter locking.


----------



## DocAhrens (Aug 3, 2012)

I have a 2011 Cruze and I took it into the dealer 3 times and was told that it was normal for there to be up to a .6 second delay to re-engage when coasting - it is annoying when same-lane accelerating, it is down right scary when you accelerate to match speed with another lane to merge over. You press the gas and NOTHING happens! What I would like to know from Chevy is have they fixed it in the newer models, because it is a deal-breaker for me. But, they seem reluctant to even admit that it occurs let alone give you a straight answer about whether it has been fixed. If someone from Chevy could answer that for me, I would greatly appreciate it.


----------

